# Free Physical activity and wellbeing courses for over 50's in Oxfordshire



## Northerner (May 29, 2018)

Oxfordshire Mind will be running a series of Fitness and Wellbeing workshops for adults over 50 throughout Oxfordshire over the next 10 months.

The three upcoming courses will be taking place in in Banbury, Cowley and Abingdon. These courses are free to attend and will involve beginner level yoga or Zumba. The wellbeing workshops will cover topics such as stress/anxiety, self-esteem and self-care. Details of these courses can be found on the Oxfordshire Mind website.

Those who would like to attend will need to call to book on as there are limited spaces for these courses.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2018)

Very good . Whos going win the Boat race next year ?


----------

